
Uber Has Been Sued 46 Times in the Past Six Months - UmerShah
http://www.inc.com/tess-townsend/uber-70-federal-lawsuits.html
======
ibero
This is blogspam, all the information comes from the original reporting by The
Mercury News article: [http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_30091649/uber-
faces-a...](http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_30091649/uber-faces-
attacks-multiple-fronts)

